# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Where to find the Dwemer Motifs for ESO Dwemer Armor Set?

## junired

Where to find the *Dwemer Motifs* for *ESO Dwemer Armor* Set?

As you know there is a new armor style: Dwemer in this ESO update 5, below is heavy armor and light armor. Believe that many players want to get Dwemer armor, so how and where to find it?

----------

